# Sorry! scroll/fret saw choices



## theartfulbodger (14 Dec 2010)

I'm looking for a budget fretsaw...there's a lot of choice.

As ever I've found that my hard earned keeps getting stretched. I set my mind on one and then find another for "a little bit more" and then another for "only a little bit more" and then pretty soon I'm looking at one that's a lot more than I originally wanted to spend (as little as possible and definately less than £100)

No massive rush, I'd rather wait and get the right one than rush to beat the VAT increase (although I did try to buy th eel cheapo one from Lidl..)

Is this the slippery slope? (hammer) 

Any thoughts on these? Thanks for your time and feedback  


50 quid
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/21062/Pow ... RRWidgetID

55 quid
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod780521/

60 quid
http://www.screwfix.com/prods/20397/Pow ... RRWidgetID

70 quid
http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/s ... n/DRAFS16S

70 quid
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... dworking-3

78 quid
http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p89063

82 quid
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod724456/

89 quid
http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-jet-jss- ... rod365272/


----------



## Mouse (14 Dec 2010)

If you look closely you will see certain similaties in all of them,they are all made in Asia just the colour varies.

I have the Sip, and after a couple of modifications find it to be a very nice saw (see some of my other posts)


----------



## Blister (14 Dec 2010)

Hi

You could try sending this seller a message

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 3D1&_rdc=1

Well worth the money 

Also re your signature , I think you have missed one IMPORTANT point 

you say :-

" A hammer. If the hammer don't fix it then you have correctly diagnosed an electrical fault. "

but you missed , " Try a BIGGER hammer first " :ho2 :deer :ho2


----------



## theartfulbodger (14 Dec 2010)

Thanks Mouse and Blister  

I'll have a look at the one on the bay.

Been pondering more.. I know it's better to spend 50 that waste 40 but as ever I'm trying to find that magic point between paying more to get a better one and where the law of diminishing returns kicks in.



[edit]
d'oh looks like I missed the ebay auction by a few days #-o :mrgreen: 

re the choice of hammers...I'm more practiced in the gentle art of hitting things with spanners, I'm only just learning to turn beautiful wooden objects into shapeless sawdust
:-" (hammer)


----------



## bobman (14 Dec 2010)

hi i would personaly look for a second hand delta with the quick clamp system


----------



## theartfulbodger (14 Dec 2010)

thanks Bobman, I will keep an eye on ebay.


----------



## jonrms (18 Dec 2010)

I just bought the http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod724456/ one that you listed.

I got a few quid off it and a spiral blade thrown in for good measure due to a issue I had with the delivery of my new bandsaw. 

cant tell you anything about it at the minute because it hasnt arrived and wont be here till maybe tuesday.... if lucky


----------



## theartfulbodger (19 Dec 2010)

fingers crossed it arrives in timeley fashion given the snow/Christmas. Let us all know what you think of it when you've had a chance to use it


----------



## jonrms (5 Jan 2011)

sorry forgot about this thread... it arrived fine.. I have it still sat in my garage.. tonight I am getting it out of its box... been sat there since before xmas.. eek! 
but been too busy with a new bandsaw as well.... so alot of setting up has been done... anyway will give a good review... had a look in the manual and the only thing I see.... maybe this is me atm but it takes both pinned and non pinned blades.... sadly the instructions for putting non pinned blades on doesnt exist... but I will have a look tonight and let everyone know. my old one is in the for sale section fyi... dont want cash really but its there!!!


----------



## theartfulbodger (5 Jan 2011)

thanks Jonrms

as coincidence would have it I'm getting the same one you've just bought, second hand tho... will pm you if I work out how to fit pinless blades


----------



## big soft moose (5 Jan 2011)

IRCC its just a clamp top and bottom with an allen screw

If you cant work it out give axminster a call and i'm sure they'll talk you through it


----------



## hawkinob (6 Jan 2011)

Hi,
Good luck with the newly arrived scrollsaws, hope you don't get too set with the spiral blade. I reckon they are OK for specific jobs but please get used to flat blades. If you have a problem with the pinless clamping - no I'm not trying to be a 'Jonah' but I have a saw with what seems to be similar blade clamps and did have a problem (thread stripping) - then there have been previous posts, with some suggested solutions. 
Regards, and keep warm.
Bob H.


----------



## jonrms (6 Jan 2011)

I think I made myself look very stupid in the previous post.. I havnt got it out of the box and only briefly looked at instructions for it. been using pinned blades for a while now.... anyway will have a look.. still didnt last night because I started turning a mini goblet and finished a bowl that I was working on...


----------



## bawddwr (26 Feb 2011)

I'm using a Ryobi scroll saw built in 1984 and it is still working well. Also, Axminster products are very well built, reliable and backed up by a super company - APT! (hammer) Enjoy!


----------

